# My cat, Piglet. x



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)




----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Piglet is gorgeous! i love ginger cats  i love the name to hehe 

x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Piglet is gorgeous! i love ginger cats  i love the name to hehe
> 
> x


Thanks Elaine!

My friends all say he's strawberry blonde!! Haha!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Piglet looks a very serious cat  Funny how some cats have that serious, studious look . Does he get on well with Molly?


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Piglet looks a very serious cat  Funny how some cats have that serious, studious look . Does he get on well with Molly?


Yes, he is serious....we say he's super cool...not often angry and he's sooo laid back!

He does get on well with Molly as Piglet was 4 yrs old when we got her ( he's 6 now)...so she had to learn to respect him.
She plays with him when he can be bothered, and they don't fight. Piglet is way too refined to lower himself to a daft dog's level!! Haha!!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Thanks Elaine!
> 
> My friends all say he's strawberry blonde!! Haha!!


Lol, thats what i used to call my hair colour to :lol: i just say red head now pmsl!
x


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Lol, thats what i used to call my hair colour to :lol: i just say red head now pmsl!
> x


I didn't realise jinxy was still so young!!

Piglet was a lot more cheeky when he was younger. When we got him as a kitten, he had big blue eyes and a ginger afro!! He was so cute!

I remember startin a bit of a trend with my friends, as i was the first to get my own pet (as in, not with family).
They all loved Piggy, and within a couple of years, they all had kittens.

Now we all have dogs too.

Lots of them have children, but i haven't bought one of those yet!!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

he's the split of my Presto! Gorgeous!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

spid said:


> he's the split of my Presto! Gorgeous!
> View attachment 21879
> View attachment 21878


Wow, they are so alike!!! ( And I must say, Presto is beautiful!x).

Piglet & Presto...long lost family! xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> I didn't realise jinxy was still so young!!
> 
> Piglet was a lot more cheeky when he was younger. When we got him as a kitten, he had big blue eyes and a ginger afro!! He was so cute!
> 
> ...


Lol!! :lol:

Before our kids were born, we bred gerbils, and had hamsters and birds. I really wish we had a dog at that point, so the kids were brought up with a dog. I was brought up with a dog, he was 2yrs older than me (Dalmatian) he was lovely, he even used to walk beside me when i was learning to walk, to make sure i never fell lol!.

Hope you have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Lol!! :lol:
> 
> Before our kids were born, we bred gerbils, and had hamsters and birds. I really wish we had a dog at that point, so the kids were brought up with a dog. I was brought up with a dog, he was 2yrs older than me (Dalmatian) he was lovely, he even used to walk beside me when i was learning to walk, to make sure i never fell lol!.
> 
> Hope you have a lovely weekend xx


Ahh that's cute!

We always had lots of pets growing up too....dogs, cats, budgies, guinea pigs, rabbits....and we are all still massive animal lovers. My brothers couldn't wait to get their own dogs, and my niece is being brought up with 2 dogs...she's 18 mnths.

Yes, hope to have a great weekend. OH is block paving a driveway this morning, but then we are going to the Otley Show at 12ish...hopefully will see Hutch6 from this site as he is doing a display...so will meet his dog Dillon, who he is entering in the fun show for beginners!!!

What are u up to?


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing to much, did a big shopping yesterday, we will prob just have a walk with the kids after lunch time if the rain stays off. Quite a peaceful saturday, we do not get many of them lol! (well i say peaceful, my elder two are squabbling at the moment lol!)

Hope you have fun at the show, would be great to meet someone from the site to and his dog. And good luck to your OH with the drive to, we need ours sorted badly! lol.


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Nothing to much, did a big shopping yesterday, we will prob just have a walk with the kids after lunch time if the rain stays off. Quite a peaceful saturday, we do not get many of them lol! (well i say peaceful, my elder two are squabbling at the moment lol!)
> 
> Hope you have fun at the show, would be great to meet someone from the site to and his dog. And good luck to your OH with the drive to, we need ours sorted badly! lol.


He does it for a living so he won't be too long.

Hoping the rain holds off here too! Will be wearing my wellies tho as there are lots of livestock and horses being shown today apparently. About 100 trade stands, so no doubt will come home armed with jam and plenty of things from the donkey sanctuary stand! They are even having a "Prettiest sheep" competition!!

Yes, will be nice to meet Hutch6...he lives near me so we said we would look out for one another.

We are in Scotland on weekend of 30th May....my brother and his (Scottish) wife live in Dollar, so me and OH are driving up to a) see my bro and niece and b) let OH landscape my brother's garden!

Are u nearthat area? It's very pretty..my brother got marrid in an old castle up there..was a lovely wedding! xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

we are about 30 miles (maybe under) away i think. we are north east a bit lol!. That will be lovely to see your brother and his kids. 

The show sounds like it will be great fun, i have never been to one like that before, would be great to go, just pitty it was not better weather for it though. Hope you all have a great time


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Piglet is really really lovely. Love the second pic (professor cat will see you now lol)


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw great shots - gorgeous cat  xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Malaguti said:


> Piglet is really really lovely. Love the second pic (professor cat will see you now lol)


Hahaha..yes he's so serious!!


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> Aw great shots - gorgeous cat  xx


Thank you Karen.x


----------

